# [HOWTO] Player divx / dvd sur framebuffer

## anigel

28 juin 2005 : ce HOWTO est maintenant très vieux, et déprécié. Vous trouverez une version à jour de ce document ici.

Bonjour.

Il y a quelques temps, ce post concernant Freevo m'avait décidé à bosser un peu sur un projet que je remettais depuis longtemps : me passer de Windows pour lire mes vidéos directement sur le TV.

Je possède un PC dédié faisant office de passerelle / firewall, et je souhaitais pouvoir en faire une media-box. voilà qui est (presque) fait !

Je vais donc vous proposer ici un résumé des étapes permettant d'avoir un affichage de vos vidéos, via votre console framebuffer directement sur la TV. L'avantage principal est l'énorme économie de puissance face à X (je ne dépasse pas 5% sur mon C1.7G).

Ma config :

Asus Terminator P4/533, choisi pour son silence exceptionnel de fonctionnement (inaudible)

Celeron 1.7G

256M de RAM

Carte vidéo ATI Rage 128 PF (préférez un modèle sans ventilateur, pour préserver le silence de fonctionnement)

Pour commencer, il faut obtenir vote console Linux sur la TV. Pas de mystères, il faut activer le framebuffer. Pour raisons de compatibilité, j'ai opté pour le pilote générique vesa (il présente de plus l'avantage d'activer la sortie TV au démarrage).

Il vous faut donc, dans votre config noyau, cocher :

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Support for frame buffer devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                  
> 
> ...
> 
>      [*]   VESA VGA graphics console

 

Ensuite, il faut reconfigurer votre boot loader (lilo ou grub), pour que la résolution que vous demandez ne dépasse pas celle qu'acceptera votre TV, sinon vous n'obtiendrez pas d'image à l'écran, et ne comprendrez pas pourquoi. Dans mon cas, la rage 128 prends du 800x600 sans broncher, mais refuse d'aller au-delà.

NB : Je crois savoir que les Radeon montent au 1024 sans souci. Pour les Geforce, mystère, je suis trop attaché à la qualité des sorties TV ATI pour ne serait-ce que parler de la concurrence (et hop, un troll, un !).

Dans mon cas (grub), ça donne ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux (DirectFB 2.4.23)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.4.23 root=/dev/hda1 video=vesa:mtrr:800x600 vga=788

 

A ce stade-là, un petit reboot doit vous permettre de voir votre console Linux, en 800x600 sur votre TV (si vous n'avez pas d'autre écran branché, bien sûr, puisque c'est l'objectif ici je vous le rappele   :Laughing:  ).

La suite est très simple, il s'agit simplement de compiler les différents logiciels nécessaires à la lecture.

commençons par mplayer :

 *Quote:*   

> mon USE généraliste (dans /etc/make.conf):
> 
> USE="-X -gtk -gnome -gtk2"
> 
> Ensuite, la compilation de mplayer :
> ...

 

Ceci doit vous permettre d'obtenir un mplayer SANS le support X, et donc sans avoir à compiler l'usine à gaz qu'est X et dont nous n'avons pas vraiment besoin pour une machine de ce type.

NB : Selon votre matériel, vous pouvez avoir besoin de compiler des extras, donc jetez un oeil aux USE flags disponibles pour mplayer ! (commande : emerge -pv mplayer).

Enfin, testez :

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer -vo fbdev:vidix -fs -zoom -double fichier.avi

 

Voilà, j'ai certainement oublié des détails, mais je ne doute pas que vous saurez poser les bonnes questions  :Smile: . Je corrigerais au fur et à mesure.

Une fois ce post bien au point, je le traduirais en anglais dans la section multimedia. N'hésitez pas à faire des commentaires !

Ani.

PS : Je cherche bien sûr à améliorer les choses, et vous aurez reconnu dans ma démarche le projet geexbox. Je m'en suis en effet fortement inspiré. Je cherche maintenant à créer une interface propore permettant d'utiliser le système comme un lecteur de salon (une belle interface en fond, le support des télécommandes IR dès que j'aurais assez de sous pour m'en acheter une - donations bienvenues !).

Donc si vous avez des talents de graphistes, etc... Et que vous souhaitez apporter votre contribution, vous êtes plus que bienvenu !

Et pourquoi pas, à terme, incorporer ce petit projet dans portage pour le diffuser plus largement ?

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour ce howto anigel il y a quelques temps, suite a la discution dont tu parles je l'ai fait aussi et résultat : je ne lance pratiquement plus X sur mon portable puisque je le faisais uniquement pour les DVD/DivX  :Wink: 

Un autre truc aussi avec le FrameBuffer qui est connu sur ce forum (mais ça coûte rien de le rappeller) c'est l'utisation d'un soft comme links en mode graphique en console c'est vraiment pas mal du tout pour ceux qui aime la console  :Wink: 

Il me semble que USE doit contenir svgalib (à confirmer) au moment de l'installation.

Ensuite il suffit de lancer links -g

Merci donc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rk187

Essayé avec une GeForce 4 une Riva TNT 2 et une ATI rage pro

toujours le meme resultat:

 *Quote:*   

> [mga] No supported cards found
> 
> vosub_vidix: Couldn't find working VIDIX driver
> 
> Error Opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.

 

Une idée ?   :Sad: 

----------

## rk187

bon ça yest ça marche, j'ai viré ":vidix" pour laisser fbdev

ceci en fait:

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -double fichier.avi

 

mais ce n'est pas en fullscreen. sinon c'est vraiment super fluide, config P3 500 et rage pro 8Mo.

----------

## anigel

 *rk187 wrote:*   

> bon ça yest ça marche, j'ai viré ":vidix"
> 
> [...]
> 
> mais ce n'est pas en fullscreen. sinon c'est vraiment super fluide, config P3 500 et rage pro 8Mo.

 

Le fait que je rajouter vidix est dû à une limitation du driver framebuffer VESA. Celui-ci étant générique, il ne fait absolument pas appel à l'accélération matérielle de ta carte. Résultat : les fonctions de 'scaling' (mises à l'échelle) ne sont pas utilisées.

En utilisant vidix comme sous-plugin de sortie du driver VESA, je résouds le problème en faisant le scaling en seconde passe en quelques sorte.

Je te suggère d'utiliser le pilote accéléré de ta carte au lieu du pilote VESA (Dans le cas de ta GeForce ça doit marcher, pour la Rage Pro aussi il me semble). Enfin, lances la vidéo sans le sous-plugin vidix, et dis-nous si ça fonctionne mieux =)

----------

## S_Oz

Au sujet de vidix:

VidiX c'est super mais c'est en dévelloppement donc ca ne marche pas super avec les cartes recentes.

Donc pour tous ceux qui ont des cartes de moins de 4 ans il n'est pas forcement possible d'utiliser VidiX.

----------

## gregolak

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> Au sujet de vidix:
> 
> VidiX c'est super mais c'est en dévelloppement donc ca ne marche pas super avec les cartes recentes.
> 
> Donc pour tous ceux qui ont des cartes de moins de 4 ans il n'est pas forcement possible d'utiliser VidiX.

 

C'est peut-être pour ca que j'obtiens ca avec

fbdev:vidix et ma radeon 9200 :

   vosub_vidix: Couldn't find working VIDIX driver

non ?

du coup moi pour la sortie TV j'utilise

    mplayer -vo directfb:1 -cache 32000

ca marche mais ca prend des ressources !!

----------

## stormer

Vraiment bien d'écouter c'est vidéo sur la console. Merci! (un petit bug avec fbdev, du moins sur Geforce 4, c'est qu'on peut plus voir se qu'on écrit après dans notre bash, -vo svga corrige la situation)

----------

## anigel

 *stormer wrote:*   

> Vraiment bien d'écouter c'est vidéo sur la console. Merci! (un petit bug avec fbdev, du moins sur Geforce 4, c'est qu'on peut plus voir se qu'on écrit après dans notre bash, -vo svga corrige la situation)

 

Utiliser -vo svga utilise la SVGAlib donc plus lente que le framebuffer. Mais si ça fontionne, c'est le principal !

Sinon, pour récupérer ton curseur, essaies ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> setterm -cursor on

 

----------

## anigel

J'avoue que j'attendais plus de commentaires sur ce sujet... Peut-être n'est pas assez clair ? Pas bien expliqué ?

N'hésitez pas à poser des questions, et à revenir demander si vous avez besoin d'aide   :Very Happy:  .

Ou alors   :Arrow:  sujet initéressant ?

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ou alors   sujet initéressant ?

 

Absolument pas   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Mais pour l'instant, je ne possède pas de PC dédié "geexbox" ... aussi, j'ai X sur mon unique babasse (=> desktop).

Mais ça serait intéressant de mettre ce post en "tips" car il rique de vite tomber dans les bas fonds de ce forum   :Very Happy:   et je ne désespère pas d'avoir un jour une "geexbox"   :Rolling Eyes:   .

PS : s'il n'y a pas davantage de participation, c'est peut-être que ton tutoriel est PARFAIT et qu'il ne souffre aucun commentaire   :Laughing:   .

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> PS : s'il n'y a pas davantage de participation, c'est peut-être que ton tutoriel est PARFAIT et qu'il ne souffre aucun commentaire    .

 

Mouais j'ai un doute là   :Confused:  - ce serait bien la première fois que j'arrive à communiquer clairement sur un sujet un peu pointu   :Laughing: 

----------

## stormer

Si l'avnir est au framebuffer, comment on va faire pour dire à tout le monde de refaire les drivers en conséquance....

----------

## TGL

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ou alors   sujet initéressant ?

 

Perso je l'ai bookmarké, en attendant de pouvoir expérimenter plus de ce côté là quand je serai de retour en France... En attendant, bah, effectivement, j'ai peu à dire, sinon qu'il est très bien ce post, et donc "merci"  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Perso je l'ai bookmarké, en attendant de pouvoir expérimenter plus de ce côté là quand je serai de retour en France... En attendant, bah, effectivement, j'ai peu à dire, sinon qu'il est très bien ce post, et donc "merci" 

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  =)

----------

## gregolak

Je suis retombé sur ce thread par une recherche,

venant de passer au noyau 2.6 j'ai des problèmes

pour lire mes vidéos sur la TV.

Avant j'utilisais "sudo mplayer -vo vesa -vf scale" mais

un beau jour ca n'a plus fonctionné correctement (faudrait

que je re-teste). J'ai donc utilisé le framebuffer avec 

"sudo mplayer-cvs -vo directfb:1 -fs -cache 32000", résultat

correct mais beaucoup de CPU ! La commande "-vo fbdev"

n'a jamais marché correctement, impossible notamment

d'afficher des sous-titres. Et là avec mon 2.6 voilà que 

"-vo directfb" me donne une image toute naze, on dirait du

16 couleurs !    :Crying or Very sad: 

En cherchant sur google je suis tombé sur ce truc (c'est là

que je voulais en venir désolé, en plus c'est un peu HS mais

ca pourrait intéresser certains...).  Si je tape 'mplayer'

dans un xterm sous X je vois l'image à l'écran mais rien sur

ma TV. Hé bien mettre cette ligne dans XF86config :

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "STV, CRT"  

inverse les choses : plus rien à l'écran, mais l'image est sur la TV...

Le tout en prenant peu de CPU.   :Cool: 

Voilà

----------

## julienm

Je possède deux cartes graphiques : une gfirce MX 400 et une carte ATI RAGE 128 avec entrée et sortie TV.

Je voudrais utiliser la carte ATI pour regarder des films sur ma TV et la gforce pour X et le mode console normal.

Y a-t-il des options supplémentaires à passer au noyeau et lots de l'utilisation de mplayer pour lui faire faire la différence entre les deux cartes?

----------

## guilc

J'ai eu aussi des problemes avec vidix, que j'ai réglé en faisant ça :

```
mplayer -vo fbdev -vf scale=1024:-2,expand=-1:768 -sws 0 ficheir.avi
```

Adapter bien sur le 1024x768 a la résolution du framebuffer  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

euh sinon quel soft fonctionne en mode console pour regarder la TV à partir d'une carte tuner (genre miro pctv...) avec le framebuffer?

bah sinon beau ptit thread   :Smile: 

ça donne envie de se monter une divx box gentoo-powered   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

J'ai longuement cherché, car je possède aussi une carte TV : je n'ai jamais rien trouvé qui tourne sur framebuffer  :Sad:  !

Par contre, pour ce qui est de se monter une media-box gentoo, je l'ai fait, et honnêtement : aucun souci. Tout passe nickel dessus : des DVD jusqu'aux flux windows media.

Après... il manque une interface digne de ce nom  :Sad:  . Mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir  :Laughing:  !

----------

## kwenspc

bah je pensais à ça parce que la dernière version de geexbox supporte les cartes tv (version 0.9.7)

je me demande kel prog ils utilisent...

----------

## ptitfluff

Vui, bon je sais pas si ca sera utile mais bon :

Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour le 2.6, mais j'ai suivi ce HOWTO et pas moyen d'avoir le FrameBuffer sous le 2.4 avant d'avoir activé ca dans le noyau : 

 *Quote:*   

> [*]   Advanced low level driver options     
> 
> ...                                                           
> 
>               <*>     8 bpp packed pixels support                                                                    
> ...

 

Ma config : 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 & Ati radeon 9250 (pas de support Vidix)

voila, je sais pas si c'est une grosse connerie ce que je dit, mais j'ai pas mal cherché avant d'y faire marcher (aucun howto pour le 2.4 ??)

A part ca, nickel le howto ! Merci AnigelLast edited by ptitfluff on Fri Jan 14, 2005 11:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## anigel

 *ptitfluff wrote:*   

> voila, je sais pas si c'est une grosse connerie ce que je dit, mais j'ai pas mal cherché avant d'y faire marcher (aucun howto pour le 2.4 ??)
> 
> A part ca, nickel le howto ! Merci Anigel

 

Si ça a marché pour toi, alors ce n'est certainement pas une connerie, mais plus probablement une spécificité liée à ton matériel. Peux-tu éditer ton message et y inclure des références sur ton équipement ? Style : ton noyau, ta carte vidéo, etc... Ca pourra aider d'autres lecteurs  :Wink:  !

Sinon, dans un autre regsitre, je suis en train de peaufiner ma config freevo sur framebuffer, je ne devrais plus trop tarder à éditer ce post pour le mettre au goût du jour ^^ !

Il me reste juste à faire marcher cette *$^%*¨$ de télécommande ATI remote wonder sur le framebuffer, et je me mets à la rédaction !

----------

## lbr

 *rk187 wrote:*   

> bon ça yest ça marche, j'ai viré ":vidix" pour laisser fbdev
> 
> ceci en fait:
> 
>  *Quote:*   mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -double fichier.avi 
> ...

 

En fait c'est le post que j'attendais  :Smile: 

Après moult péripécies je n'arrive toujours pas à lire le DVD sur mon vieux PC (AMD K6-2 carte ATI rage PRO) : trop lent qu'il dit ! et pour cause je n'arrive pas à activer DRI.

D'ou ma question : toutes ces histoires de Framebuffer sont-elles indépendantes de DRI/DRM et tout le tralala ?

@rk187 : t'as DRi enabled quand tu fais le fameux GLXINFO ?

merci pour vos indices ...

----------

## lbr

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'avoue que j'attendais plus de commentaires sur ce sujet... Peut-être n'est pas assez clair ? Pas bien expliqué ?
> 
> N'hésitez pas à poser des questions, et à revenir demander si vous avez besoin d'aide   .
> 
> 

 

J'vais tenter le coup sur ma babasse ... j'hesiterai pas  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

moi je dis juste ca comme ca, pour les tele 4/3, preferer la resolution 720x576 si vous le pouvez c est la meilleure resolution pour les tv

----------

## lbr

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   mon USE généraliste (dans /etc/make.conf):
> 
> USE="-X -gtk -gnome -gtk2"
> ...

 

Pourquoi  samba ? 

pourquoi  -sdl ? 

Moi j'ai envie de mettre (sur ma vieille AMD-K6-2, ATI Rage pro, 64Mo) :

```

USE="aalib aac alsa avi cdr directfb divx4linux dvd dvdr encode fbcon flac mpeg nas sdl speex -opengl -X -gtk -gtk2 -gnome -kde"

```

Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------

## ptitfluff

 *Quote:*   

> moi je dis juste ca comme ca, pour les tele 4/3

 

Et pour les tv 16:9 ?  Y'a moyen d'elargir la zone d'affichage (ca doit correspondre au splash ca ??) : je m'explique ...

J'ai une Radeon 9250 branché a ma tv 16:9, le truc : j'ai 2 bandes noires sur la droite et la gauche. C'est pas vraiment embetant, mais bon   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : J'ai pas du etre assez clair, c'est vraiment l'affichage de la console qui se fait avec les bandes noires sur les cotés. Je pense qu'il faudrait modifier le parametre vga au boot, mais j'suis pas sur   :Confused:   et puis faudrais que la tele supporte (pourquoi je me casse la tete, y'a des tele lcd avec sortie DVI qui devrait moins poser de problemes   :Laughing:  )

PS : Merci nuts, que de réactivité sur ce forum. Ca m'etonnera toujours caLast edited by ptitfluff on Thu Jan 20, 2005 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nuts

la plus part des 16/9 moderne peut elargir ton image dans les films au format cinemascope (en retirant donc les bande noir superieur et inferieur, ton image occupera tout l ecran). mais pour els video en 4/3, tu es obliger de te taper les bande de gauche et droite, sauf si tu peux dire a ta tele d etaler l image, mais ca risque de l ecraser quelque peut.

je ne connais pas la bonne resolution des tv 16/9

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> 4/3, preferer la resolution 720x576 

 

ben la logique voudrait 720/(3/9)*(16/4)=960 donc 960x576; tiens nous au jus pour le jour où...

----------

## nuts

je crois que j ai dit une bourde avec les resolution, faudra que je verifie pour le 720 c est sur mais le 576...

edit:ah bah apres un coup de google ca a l air d etre ca.

edit2: un article interressant http://www.dvforever.com/article.php3?id_article=85

----------

## anigel

 *lbr wrote:*   

> Pourquoi  samba ? 
> 
> pourquoi  -sdl ? 
> 
> Moi j'ai envie de mettre (sur ma vieille AMD-K6-2, ATI Rage pro, 64Mo) :
> ...

 

Pas grand-chose  :Wink:  !

Le USE flag samba sert à autoriser mplayer à lire des fichiers directement via des url style "partage windows". Le USE flag -sdl est là car la libsdl ne me sert à rien, donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la compiler.

Mais tout ceci ne doit pas conditionner ton expérience, si tu as l'utilité de la libsdl et non de samba, tu peux inverser. Enfin bref : trouves la solution qui marche pour toi ^^.

Bon courage

----------

## Starch

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> euh sinon quel soft fonctionne en mode console pour regarder la TV à partir d'une carte tuner (genre miro pctv...) avec le framebuffer?
> 
> 

 

et mplayer alors ?

 :Laughing: 

un truc du genre 

```

mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:input=0:chanlist=france:norm=PAL

```

avec un scale logiciel derrière je vois pas pourquoi ça marcherait pas sous framebuffer...

j'essaierai ce soir tiens

++

Starch'

----------

## kwenspc

ah ok autant pour moi je savais pas ue mplayer gérait aussi la télé...

----------

## nuts

mplayer affiche la ou il peut afficher,c est meme pas gerer la tele. debranche ton moniteur et laisse la tv de brancher, et tu verra deja que meme le bios s affichera sur la tele

----------

## Starch

 *nuts wrote:*   

> mplayer affiche la ou il peut afficher,c est meme pas gerer la tele. debranche ton moniteur et laisse la tv de brancher, et tu verra deja que meme le bios s affichera sur la tele

 

pinaise, j'ai rien compris à ce que t'as dit....

/me trop de vin au repas sans doute

++

Starch'

----------

## lbr

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca a donné quoi ?

----------

## Starch

ben en fait, j'ai été pris dans une orgie de bouffe et d'alcool et j'ai pas eu le temps de tester ;p

----------

## lbr

pomme ou bettrave ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Starch

Les deux, et beaucoup de malt aussi... Et un ricard que j'ai presque bu pur parce que j'osais pas demander de l'eau à la serveuse parce qu'elle me faisait peur...

Pour en revenir au post de départ, j'ai tenté donc le bon vieux mplayer sur fbdev avec la télé... j'ai utilisé ce beau script tout vilain :

```

#!/bin/bash

output=fbdev

chaines="39-TF1,45-France_2,42-France_3,K07-Canal_Plus,34-Arte,31-M6"

driver=v4l2

taille=":width=640:height=480"

postproc="pp=lb"

brightness="5"

contrast="10"

mplayer -vo tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:norm=PAL:input=0::driver=${driver}:chanlist=france:channels=${chaines}${taille} -vop ${postproc} -brightness ${brightness} -contrast ${contrast}

```

Donc voilà, ça marchait ct cool, bon j'ai pas scalé alors ct en fenêtre mais bon.... Si toutefois on peut parler de fenêtre... Le seul problème fut pour le changement de chaine... Un bon petit crash matériel... Enfin crash non... juste le clavier... MAIS le clavier c'est le pire crash qui existe

Du coup ce putain de test m'a fait perdre mon super uptime d'un jour et demi qui m'a pris 36 heures à accomplir, et de désespoir, je me suis noyé dans l'alcool, la luxure, le sexe et la drogue jusqu'à pas d'heure...

++

Starch'

----------

## lbr

encore une victime de la technologie ...

J'essaierai ton script dès que ... j'aurai fini de compiler : ca ramouille depuis ce matin ...

Et hier soir je me suis battu pour qu'il ne me compile pas Xorg (la j'étais parti pour le we de compil : ma femme aurait adoré - le poste nous sert aussi de télé ...)

J'ai fini par lui faire un emerge --inject XORG... pour qu'il arrete de me les briser : anigel a dit qu'il n'était pas nécessaire de compiler X, non mais !

en fait je n'avais pas mis -xmms dans mes USE : crois tu que c'est a cause de cela qu'il voulait du X   :Question: 

A+

----------

## kwenspc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  MAIS le clavier c'est le pire crash qui existe
> 
> Du coup ce putain de test m'a fait perdre mon super uptime d'un jour et demi qui m'a pris 36 heures à accomplir, et de désespoir, je me suis noyé dans l'alcool, la luxure, le sexe et la drogue jusqu'à pas d'heure...
> ...

 

La dure réalité de l'informatique, mais saches que dans ta douleur nous sommes avec toi!

----------

## anigel

 *lbr wrote:*   

> encore une victime de la technologie ...
> 
> J'essaierai ton script dès que ... j'aurai fini de compiler : ca ramouille depuis ce matin ...
> 
> Et hier soir je me suis battu pour qu'il ne me compile pas Xorg (la j'étais parti pour le we de compil : ma femme aurait adoré - le poste nous sert aussi de télé ...)
> ...

 

Tu peux utiliser l'outile "ufed" pour connaitre un peu mieux le rôle des différents USE flags lors de compilations comme mplayer, qui ont ouat-mille dépendances.

Mais effectivement, X n'est pas nécessaire, je ne l'ai d'ailleurs pas installé. En choisissant bien les flags, tu n'as pas besoin de  l'injecter non plus. Si tu as un doute, postes tes USE flags ici.

----------

## lbr

voila, voila ... enfin la compil est terminée et j'ai pu testé la bete (petite bete).

Alors vidix : ca marche pas : faut-il ajouter xvid dans les use flags ?

fbdev ca marche mais c'est lent

fbdev2 pareil

tv rien ...

Vesa ca marche mais quand je quitte mplayer (q) il m'affiche au milieu de l'écran un truc du genre "out of range signal" , puis plus moyen de faire quoique ce soit ; le clavier répond (verr-num alume la diode idoine) mais je n'ai plus d'écran .... 

Ca vous est arrivé ? 

Enfin j'ai pas de son (mais ca, c'est parce qu'il ne charge pas le module ... je saurai me dépatouiller, je pense.)

Voila

----------

## Starch

Je n'ai pas tout testé mais vidix n'a jamais marché chez moi, directfb non plus... seulement fbdev...

----------

## ptitfluff

je crois que vidix ne gere pas beaucoup de carte graphique (surtout les recentes)

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML-single/fr/MPlayer.html#vidix

Ca a l'air super interessant ... mais ca marche pas chez moi (faudrait il utiliser les pilotes ati_fb du noyau pour que vidix reconnaisse ma carte ?)

----------

## lbr

oui, j'étais en train de relire la doc de mplayer aussi  :Smile: 

 mais ca devrait marcher avec ma mach64 parce qu'il me semble que dans mes nombreux essais précédents avec la MDK10 et X je lancais mlpayer avec xvidix ...

CQFD

----------

## Zanton

Juste un avis : avec un P2 333, 256 Mo de ram et une TNT2 32 Mo, vous pensez que ça peut suffire pour jouer des divx/dvd via ce type de système ?

----------

## anigel

Ce qui était vrai lors de la rédaction de ce HOWTO ne l'est plus forcément aujourd'hui.

Lire des divx 3 ou 4 avec un P2 / 233, ça doit marche. Lire du mp3, aussi. Lire du divx5.2 ou du xvid dernière génération avec de l'ogg à côté, à mon avis ça ne passera pas. Idem pour le rv9 / rv10.

Mais ça vaut le coup de tenter, ne serait-ce que pour se faire une idée ^^ !

----------

## lbr

Pour ce qui me concerne : ca ne marche pas encore  :Sad:  (assez vite j'entends)

rappel de ma config : AMDK6-2 64MoRAM carte ATI Rage All In Wonder (mach64)

Le Howto de Anigel fonctionne à merveille mais c'est toujours lent (au fait c'est vesa ou vesa-tng qu'il faut compiler ????). J'ai essayé plusieurs réglages de mplayer, ca améliore un peu mais pas assez. En plus je cumule les config de merde : pas de mtrr ! Apparemment les K6-2 en sont dotés à partir du stepping 12 , j'ai le steppping 0   :Crying or Very sad: 

LA deuxième piste que j'avais en tete est l'utilisation des drivers DRI/DRM : la le probleme c'est qu'il faut les noyaux 2.4.x pour emerger x11-drm ; évidemment j'ai un 2.6.10   :Crying or Very sad:  Comme le poste n'est pas connecté à @, il faut que je sois au boulot pour pouvoir graver le distfile qui va bien. ca prend du temps tout ca !

----------

## anigel

 *lbr wrote:*   

> LA deuxième piste que j'avais en tete est l'utilisation des drivers DRI/DRM : la le probleme c'est qu'il faut les noyaux 2.4.x pour emerger x11-drm ; évidemment j'ai un 2.6.10   Comme le poste n'est pas connecté à @, il faut que je sois au boulot pour pouvoir graver le distfile qui va bien. ca prend du temps tout ca !

 

Ca vaut le coup de tester, mais je crains que tu ne sois déçu... Mon expérience personnelle en la matière est que le fait de rajouter la couche X-Window fait perdre, sur des petites machines, la vitesse gagnée grâce au support DRI (qui reste très limité sur des cartes aussi anciennes).

Mais en tous cas ça m'intéresse d'avoir tes conclusions sur ce sujet ! N'hésites pas à revenir ici le moment venu !

----------

## lbr

J'hésite jamais pour partager ... mes galères  :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement, je compte effectivement résumer mon épopée quand je serai arrivé à une conclusion :   :Very Happy:   ou   :Sad: 

...

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   mon USE généraliste (dans /etc/make.conf):
> 
> USE="-X -gtk -gnome -gtk2"
> ...

 

Je déterre un cadavre : je suis en train de faire mon propre système à la geexbox. En utilisant les variables USE ci-dessus, X voulait quand même s'installer (malgré le -X dans le USE du make.conf  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Pour désactiver cela, j'ai été obligé de rajouter -xv dans le USE de compilation de mplayer.

PS : chuis aussi en train d'essayer d'installer VLC, pour streamer le flux qui sort de la Freebox et le diffuser dans la maison. Mais j'ai peur que le PC fonde : un PII 350 avec 192 Mo de RAM  :Sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

La GENTOO fonctionne, le montage smbfs aussi (j'accède à mon entrepot de films via Samba).

Quand je lance la lecture d'un Divx via la ligne de commande : mplayer -vo vesa -vf scale -fs <divx> et que j'appuie sur ECHAP pour quitter la lecture, je ne récupère pas la main. Impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, y compris changer de console virtuelle. J'utilise une ATI All in wonder pro AGP.

Je suis obligé à chaque fois de penser au bouton Reset  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Sinon, j'essaye de regarder la télé via mplayer (et une BT829). J'ai compilé les drivers GATOS et fait mon insmod qui va bien.

La freebox est branchée sur l'entrée s-vidéo via un cable d'adaptation.

Impossible d'avoir la télé, je n'ai qu'un affichage vert fluo. Comment on sélectionne l'entrée s-vidéo avec mplayer ? J'ai cherché dans la doc de mplayer, mais j'ai rien trouvé de probant. Le man mplayer me donne un obscur paramètre input=, mais je sais pas quoi mettre après le =  :Sad: 

----------

